# Lowestoft characters



## Lawson Short (Oct 9, 2011)

When I was fishing out of Lowestoft in the late 60s - early 70s there were quite a few "characters" about. The ones that come to mind are Tin Legs Smith and his sidekick Helen Cran, Jesus (Keith Grigg) and Romaine Rushmere. I wonder if anyone knows what happened to them?


----------

